# Apple TV et Youtube



## abcde50 (12 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,
J'en appelle aux utilisateurs de l'Apple TV ! Je me demande tout simplement, si une playlist youtube peut être lue sur un écran de TV via la fameuse Apple TV ... ? Le but étant de diffuser des clips vidéos, prédéfinis dans ma playlist youtube... 
Merci à vous


----------



## ubusky (15 Mai 2011)

yop,

j'ai l'appleTV 1, par contre j'ai jeté un oeil mais mes playlists ne sont pas visibles sur l'appleTV... ou bien j'ai pas trouvé...


----------



## abcde50 (17 Mai 2011)

merci ubusky pour ta réponse. Si quelqu'un dispose de la dernière Apple TV ...
Merci par avance


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Mai 2011)

abcde50 a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> J'en appelle aux utilisateurs de l'Apple TV ! Je me demande tout simplement, si une playlist youtube peut être lue sur un écran de TV via la fameuse Apple TV ... ? Le but étant de diffuser des clips vidéos, prédéfinis dans ma playlist youtube...
> Merci à vous



Il me semble que sur l'ATV2, quand tu cliques sur youtube tu as la possibilité d'entrer sur ton compte youtube en saisissant tes identifiants et MP.
A partir de là tu auras certainement accès à tes préférences et autres playlits.


----------



## abcde50 (17 Mai 2011)

Si je peux avoir juste une confirmation, avant de me lancer dans l'achat, car il n'y a que cette fonctionnalité qui pourrait m'être utile 

Merci


----------



## ubusky (17 Mai 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> tu as la possibilité d'entrer sur ton compte youtube en saisissant tes identifiants et MP.



cette possibilité est aussi offerte avec l'appleTV 1


----------



## Shurikn (18 Mai 2011)

Je test ce soir et te tiens au jus si accès ou non aux playlist! 

Sinon tu n'as que ceci qui motiverait ton achat? Une fois jailbreaké c'est une petite bombe pour un prix plus que raisonnable!

++ §hu


----------



## Shurikn (18 Mai 2011)

Alors je te confirme tu as accès à tes favoris youtube! Tu n'as pas accès aux playlist par contre, c'est bien dommage! Mais ça fonctionne parfaitement et même avec des vidéos en 1080p 

++ §hu


----------



## jpong (25 Mai 2011)

A ce propos, quand je me log sur le youtube de l'apple TV, en allant sur favoris, je n'ai pas la liste complete de mes videos, est-ce un bug? ou une question de droits ou je ne sais quoi?

Pour etre plus clair, quand j'ouvre mes favoris, il y a les 6 premieres videos. Quand je veux faire apparaitre les videos suivantes, je clique et il me ressort les 6 premieres videos + qq nouvelles videos, ainsi de suite quand je clique sur suivant... Ce qui fait qu'au final, quand j'ai deroule la liste complete des videos, j'ai la meme video repetees 3,4,5 fois... et surtout il m'en manque plein! 
Est-ce que ca vous le fait aussi?


----------



## adpdu57 (14 Décembre 2011)

Ca me le fait aussi! As tu réussi à résoudre ce problème ?


----------

